# hi



## Lillylover68 (Apr 18, 2014)

My precious Lilly was just diagnosed with a murmur and PDA. She is just 10 wks, a teacup at 4.8 oz....yes oz.... Not even a half pound yet! She needs surgery approximately 4000.00 dollars. I don't know what to do... I love her so much. She was the runt and they were going to let her die.. I begged for them to let me have her, bottle fed her, slept on the floor next to her fluffy little bed...I'm her mommy.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh my...nooo  I know nothing about this...but this young too, dosen*t sound good at all for that little body  what are you going to do?? Praying for you XOXO Anni and Baby <3


----------



## Lillylover68 (Apr 18, 2014)

I know... She is my precious, my life. I have prayed for guidance as to what to do. I'm looking at having a fire sale at my house! You just can't imagine how beautiful sweet and loving Lilly is. God had to bring her to me for a reason! The owner said she's ugly, gonna be stupid, just let it die. She is completely pad trained at 10 wks. Knows her name.. I can't imagine my life without her..tears.. Thank you for encouragement! I am continuing to pray!


----------



## Lola's mommy8 (Feb 2, 2014)

Maybe you can try something like starting an online fundraiser for her. fundly.com is just one of many. Also if you haven't already, get a second and third opinion if you can from different vets and look into veterinary schools in your area. They often offer services at reduced rates. Good Luck! Just remember that she has a happy life already because of you.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I totally agree with Lola's mommy. Facebook is good for starting fundraisers. Also check your local humane society. Once my friends dog fell down some stairs and broke his legs. Er vet quoted $3,000, I told her to check the local humane society, and it only ended up costing her $800. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lillylover68 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you ladies! I have a list of organizations who offer grants to "furry people" in this situation. I have written an eloquent letter explaining Lilly's situation. I am waiting on the vet to write his diagnosis and the surgeons quote to submit with it. All you have to do is see her tiny little face and she will steal your heart!!! I'm also going to start a fund raiser too. God bless all of you and please pray for this little angel. I don't know if I saved her or if she saved me! Love to my fellow chi chi lovers!


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear that. If you started an online fundraiser, I would definitely donate what I can for her.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Can i just remind people of the rules.

9. We do not endorse fundraising for individuals on this site and we do not want the site utilized to aid collecting funds - This is to protect individuals from fraudulant members. We all think we know each other and trust each other but this is the Internet and it is very easy to take advantage of people.


----------



## Lillylover68 (Apr 18, 2014)

I just want to thank all of you for your kind and tender words and also for your advise. 
My beloved Lilly passed away Easter Sunday at 1:25am. I can say my heart is shattered into a million pieces. She died in my hands as I rubbed her tender, weak little body against my cheek and I whispered that I love her over and over until she took her final breath. I then bathed her with a warm cloth and placed her in my beautiful carved, antique, keepsake box with her favorite snuggle bear. At 2am I placed her in her final resting place in the most beautiful shaded place in my yard. 
She will be forever in my heart, loved as my child and taken too soon. She was my Lilly lover.

God bless, 

Bethany A.


----------

